# Please help!



## Kami Malia (Aug 3, 2010)

So here is my story.

In june my husband got arrested for kicking my 11 yr old daughter. I forgave him, things were strained but we were working on it.

July 4ht weekend we went to my in laws. first time seeing them since the "incident". I wasn't really talkative etc. Well while at a restaurant my FIL says is there something we should talk about?> then proceeds to question me about that incident. I was pissed! were in public. long story short, I got mad went off on facebook saying mean things, my bil told them and so on. Went to couseling with hubby a week later and we had a huge fight about it. he wasn't sure he wanted to continue counseling. I have DCF on my case about kids safety so i got restraining order and he is out living with is parents. undid the order as it wasn't needed just feared the state taking away my kids.
now i am just so hut. i want him to come home. i forgave him for what happened and i can't see why he can't forgive me for getting the order to prtect our kids.

he says he is unsure what he wants to do but doesn't want to do counseling at this point either.


----------

